# 1939 mercury pacemaker project update.



## redline1968 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well its been a while.  Dealing with my brothers' death and weather.  so now i have started to finish the pacemaker.  Here are some up to date photos of the painted frame and some parts that i found for her.  I found a set of nos torington 8's and a restored seat and the correct screws for the stand.


----------



## bike (Aug 20, 2012)

*For sure!*

In my top 10=very cool!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 20, 2012)

The next photos are the fenders and the rack and guard.  The  front fender had some repairs on it. Some one drilled more holes than nessesary.  I welded them and filed it down.  The total amount of filler is a bout 1/10 of a thimble full.   The underside will need a little more attention but since it is not seen much i wont do a perfect job. The top had some glazing putty on it were it looked like some pin head imperfections. Now its has been sanded and reprimed.  Now its ready for a final prime and sand.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost ready for paint.  I ran out of color last time and the cost for it now is 350.00 total with primer!  I nearly choked to death.   The color was 175.00 alone no hardner. It puts my perspective on doing another resto but i cant help my self .  1.5 weeks worth of work already and  it will be done for the lemay show i hope.    I still have to figure out what color the stripes are going to be.   Now i will need ww tires for it. Should be ready for the show!


In memory of my brother alain.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 20, 2012)

*Nice!*

That is some fine work. sorry about the passing of your brother.

Ray


----------



## chitown (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks great. Hope to see some Lemay shots when you take it there.

Sorry for you and your families loss. 

Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2012)

thank you very much.  its been tough.   i hope to see it done by then. its the small details that takes the time to do right.


in memory of my brother.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2012)

i just got some parts done but it looks like the time to finish might not happen for lemay.   have to paint the stripes assemble the rims. i have to do the tank over since getting info is like pulling teeth.  these are rare so getting information is hard to get but can be found.  so im repainting the tank also it looks like not many stripes if any at all. got to say its starting to look great to me. still have to cut them and polish them out.  if anyone did not notice i left a extra hole in the fender  because i wasn't sure if they came with that hole and was drilled out for the mascot.    i think i'll put orig red tires on it till i find a set of goodyears for it . have to say thanks to those cabe members who helped me in getting the original pot metal nose and the mo rims. they look great!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2012)

I cant believe it! The show is this weekend!  Sh---t  i wrote in the wrong month!!!!!!!!!!  Oh well  still have to finish it.


----------



## slick (Aug 23, 2012)

It's coming out beautiful none the less. Great job. Love that color on it also.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks. i'm really bumed out on not going.  that color is awsome on that frame.  if i didn't find that color on the rack, i would have went black and white.   
i wish i could have shown it i made plans on the 9th for it not thinking of reading the flyer.     .


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 26, 2012)

i got some of the white painted on to see how the progress is coming along.   i see why they striped the fenders. they are a bi----ch to do and keep them straight. i got them close to straight but they will need some stripes to complement the white and blend them into the fenders correctly.  now the choice is white or red.  
im inclined to go red.  haven't made up my mind yet.   I have to let it cure then stripe them up. about a week or less.  now,  I have to finish the tank and the rear fender soon. then stripe them up.  what a pain to do right.  i really wish i could have taken it to lemay.   just my luck.


----------



## npence (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't started painting mine yet but have some decent picture of an original there is a lot of fine pin striping on these bikes. It is looking great and can't wait to get mine painted.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks, i do see a lot of details that will have to be done.  i hope to inspire some to finish their projects. it nice to see it finished and its about time i did it.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

got back to the painting process and finished the fender  with red and the tanks also. finally laid the white on the rack and half of the tank.  it looks ok but when the stripes are on it it will be refined. have to say its nice to see it finished after 4yrs.  the total hours now are close to 2 weeks.  if any body is interested in the up to date cost is  close to 2000 into it.  worth it? i dont know, but its nice to save a bike and see it to its original condition and being able to do it. i got the bike completely striped of paint at the begining. i had to save it. here are some pics of the current white striping.  next the small stuff and then the final pin stripes will be applied.  that always fun!


----------

